# Shuttle Launch 5/31 - Anyone going to watch?



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Since nobody is going. Here is the web cam. ;D

http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Watched it on TV.  

Since my dad was involved in AeroSpace, I've been watching launches for over 40 years. Night launches were always my favorite.

Tom,
Keep us posted for the next launch. I'll to try and come over.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The shuttle launch was a fun family outing. We were running a bit late. We wanted to eat at JB's and then head down towards George's (sand) bar to watch but we ended up watching from JB's. It was the first time my kids had seen the launch so that made dealing with the crowds a bit more tolerable. Unfortunately, the boat ramp shenanigans were in full swing. Shuttle launches might just be worse than a holiday weekend in the Titusville area. :-[


----------

